# Badly need a piece of Graphite milled to a simple design



## jgapril (May 22, 2019)

I am having problems with my cnc machine milling a simple design for me, can anyone do milling for this project for me?

John


----------



## OCEdesigns (Jan 31, 2019)

John,
Welcome to the forums.
A little more information would be a big help. What are you looking for? Where are located? How soon does it need to be done? And maybe most importantly, what kind of issues are you having with your CNC? Maybe we can help with that and you can mill it yourself much faster.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

jgapril said:


> I am having problems with my cnc machine milling a simple design for me, can anyone do milling for this project for me?
> 
> John


First Welcome to the Router Forums.

Can you give us more information on the parts you need cut. Also what CNC machine do you have? We might be able to tell you what you need to do to machine the parts on your CNC.


----------



## jgapril (May 22, 2019)

Hi, thanks for your reply. I have one of those cheap Chinese machines and just cannot get it working. I don't mind paying some one to mill it for me. I am attaching the g-code of the design I need. It is 3 lapel pins and all are the shape of a shrimpers rubber boot. I need it milled out of graphite. Time is not a problem.

JOhn

HOW DO I ATTACH A FILE?


----------



## jgapril (May 22, 2019)

I may need to email it to you guys?

John


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

John I sent you Private Massage.


Why are you wanting them milled using Graphite? That would require hazmat equipment to be on the safe side.


----------



## OCEdesigns (Jan 31, 2019)

MEBCWD said:


> Why are you wanting them milled using Graphite? That would require hazmat equipment to be on the safe side.



John,
I agree with Mike above. Why does it need to be graphite? There are many other materials that are easier, safer, and honestly more durable for something like that.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

OCEdesigns said:


> John,
> Welcome to the forums.
> A little more information would be a big help. What are you looking for? Where are located? How soon does it need to be done? And maybe most importantly, what kind of issues are you having with your CNC? Maybe we can help with that and you can mill it yourself much faster.


wow, what a great response Chad!


----------



## jgapril (May 22, 2019)

*jgapril*

Graphite is the only material I can think of to use to make a mold to pour .999FS in for lapel pins>


----------



## jgapril (May 22, 2019)

This is the lapel pin I want to make


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Made from this?


----------



## jgapril (May 22, 2019)

yes, can you help?


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Joe could you water bath cut the graphite so it would contain the dust?

John what post processor was used when the gcode was saved?


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

MEBCWD said:


> Joe could you water bath cut the graphite so it would contain the dust?


Well that's what I was thinking but I've read on Cnczone that it can be absorbed into the graphite and affect the quality of the parts being cast??
And my smallest bit is a .5mm TBN so?????


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

can you cast them in sand or plaster? I haven't worked with silver before


----------



## jgapril (May 22, 2019)

Guess I could try, never have done that before.
John


----------



## jgapril (May 22, 2019)

"POST PROCESSOR"? not familiar with that. If you mean what app I used, it's CURA 3.4, I do a lot of 3D printing

John


----------



## jgapril (May 22, 2019)

Doug, what plaster are you talking about???

John


----------



## timon2jkl (Jan 16, 2019)

Look at lost pla casting

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

jgapril said:


> Doug, what plaster are you talking about???
> 
> John


Look up investment casting. There are a couple of silver casting/jewelry forums that have lots of experts. I have only done greensand casting of pot metal


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

kp91 said:


> can you cast them in sand or plaster? I haven't worked with silver before


This might be the way to go. Match plates should be easy to make on this small scale you would just need to make sure your item has enough draft to help it release from the sand cleanly. 

I would check on the jewelry sites and see if any of them are doing sand casting and what mixture they use for the sand. There are several different recipes for sand depending on the metal being poured and I'm sure jewelry would call for some super fine sands and possibly some special compound additions. My father poured aluminum, brass and zinc all the time in his business and I made several of his match plates for his flasks. I poured aluminum a few times for him but I also know it has a lot lower melting point than the silver.

Here is a video you might find interesting


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Actually for what you are making you would not need the two piece flask because the item is flat on the back side.


----------

